# What is the worst part of basic training?



## Davis is Online (14 Oct 2008)

Hi, I'm sonn going to be doing my basic training and I would like some advice, like what to expect really and what is the worst thing that I will have to do when I am there.   ???


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2008)

Davis is Online said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm sonn going to be doing my basic training and I would like some advice, like what to expect really and what is the worst thing that I will have to do when I am there.   ???



What is "worst" to you might be "not that bad" to someone else.

Maybe ask a question that makes sense or has some sort of usefullness.


----------



## Davis is Online (14 Oct 2008)

Well the question basically asks for advice, but i see your point..people can just stick with the second part of the question  ;D


----------



## whitey (14 Oct 2008)

CDN aviator he may be looking for the opinions of others with experience. None the less there are plenty of opinions posted on this subject across the forums. Try the search function see what you come up with.


----------



## Davis is Online (14 Oct 2008)

Ok, thank you, i'm new at this site so...


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2008)

whitey said:
			
		

> CDN aviator he may be looking for the opinions of others with experience.



I have experience and i gave him my opinion.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Oct 2008)

Davis is Online said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm sonn going to be doing my basic training and I would like some advice, like what to expect really and what is the worst thing that I will have to do when I am there.   ???



The worst thing?  None of them are bad, so there can be no "worst".

You will be given the chance to improve yourself.  Nothing bad about that at all.

But in the context of your question?

IMO...you will have to adapt to living with some people who you think are dumb or lazy or whatever the term of the day is...people who you would not normally go for a beer with on a Friday night.

At the end of your Indoc period, you will find yourself going to have a beer with them on a Friday night...and maybe not liking some of them anymore than when you first meet them 4-5 weeks earlier but...they are now part of your platoon.

You'll understand that at a later time.  If you don't..you should be re-coursed IMO.  Even the guys on my Basic we didn't care for much were still in OUR platoon.

What you need to remember is very simple.

Do WHAT you're told...WHEN you're told..HOW you're told.  And do all those things 101% of your ability.

The rest?  Far too much to pass on here, and you won't get it until ATLEAST a few weeks into BMQ.

Thats my 2 cents...but....meh.


----------



## Davis is Online (14 Oct 2008)

Well thank you very much for your well thought out advice, and i will keep that in mind when i go to do it.


----------

